# Is .17 Mach 2 Ammo gone forever?



## missionfishin (Sep 21, 2011)

I know that the gun itself is no longer in production but can't seem to find ammo anywhere. I love my mach2 rifle. It is a tack driver and great late season squirrel gun. If or when the ammo companies supply meets the demand, hopefully this round will be available again. Anybody have any for sale?


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

http://www.lohmanarms.com/product_p/el17hm2.htm I think it is available here fairly reasonable ---- and here http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/50-rounds-hornady-17-mach-2-rimfire-ammo.aspx?a=172618 Hope this helps and Good Luck


----------



## missionfishin (Sep 21, 2011)

garhtr said:


> http://www.lohmanarms.com/product_p/el17hm2.htm I think it is available here fairly reasonable ---- and here http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/50-rounds-hornady-17-mach-2-rimfire-ammo.aspx?a=172618 Hope this helps and Good Luck



I just checked those two places out and everything is out of stock; backordered. I do appreciate the help with the links.


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

gunbroker has some , I love my savage 17 m2 !! where are you located @ ?


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

get it while you can

http://www.gunbroker.com/Ammunition/BI.aspx?Keywords=17+mach+2


----------



## missionfishin (Sep 21, 2011)

thanks ironman. what ammo does your Savage like. I've got a Marlin and shoot pretty well with Hornaday.


----------



## missionfishin (Sep 21, 2011)

Sorry Joe W. I had you and ironman mixed up I'm in the Barberton area. thanks for all the help guys!


----------

